

Ask HN: Please, review my startup - Mobiquus - silentvoid

After months of endless work, finally we have a public beta. We have developed a email-push application for cell phones, we think that we have some nice features, but we like to know your opinion.<p>So, please take a look at http://mobiquus.com/ and tell me what you think.<p>Thanks.
======
trapper
That's pretty impressive. The demo needs a better loading screen (applets can
do that you know,
[http://weblogs.java.net/blog/joshy/archive/2008/08/a_better_...](http://weblogs.java.net/blog/joshy/archive/2008/08/a_better_applet.html)).

What is Mobiquus? Mobiquus is a push-mail application for your mobile phone.
>what is that? - I know but most people won't

It works with any mobile phone that supports java and it has some features
that make it unique. >your second sentence should make me want to use it, more
than the first. Technical specs need to come later after you have me.

What does using your product give me? Spell it out.

------
markessien
This is an email client for phones? But most phones that support java already
come with an email client - and in most cases, you can set this client to auto
request emails every once in a while. How is your service different?

~~~
silentvoid
Usually, the email clients in the mobiles are ugly and very limited.

Our application is a real push client, as soon you get an email in your inbox,
you get it in your mobile, and the application notifies you. Also, you can see
your attachments, even if you don't have a Word, PDF, Powerpoint viewer, you
can see a Word, PDF or Powerpoint document. A nice feature that we have is the
word auto-complete, you can auto-complete words while you are writing, so that
writing with the mobile keyboard is easier.

And in the next releases we want to do a lot things: integrate the emails with
SMS, so you can reply an email with an SMS. Integrate the application with the
contacts in your mobile, and the contacts of your email. A better integration
with IMAP, so you can have the IMAP folders in the application…

------
silentvoid
A clickable link - <http://www.mobiquus.com/>

------
catch23
How about a video? I tried the demo and I don't get it...

~~~
silentvoid
To use the demo (is a fully functional demo), you need Java installed in you
PC. But, thanks for the idea, I guess that not everyone has Java on the PC.

